# Charging li-ion batteries with solar power



## camerart (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here, Hi,

I am trying to find or build a 'safe' charger for Li-ion batteries/cells using the variable power of solar panels. Has anyone got any experience please?

Cheers,


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Feb 28, 2013)

related, posted last week

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...dles-12V-quot-variable-input-quot-(i-e-solar)

John.


----------



## TEEJ (Feb 28, 2013)

Go to the CPF Marketplace, and look for Cottonpickers solar panel thread.

The Cottonpicker does everything you want, at a price that you probably couldn't duplicate. I use a folding panel charger set up from him that folds up to the size of a note book, but can charge a ton of stuff at a time, very efficient. I use battery boxes with 18650 lion cells, and they can store enough power to then charge other cells, a lap top, phone, etc. He includes charger ports and cables, etc, for just about any device you could think of, apple, windows, whatever.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Feb 28, 2013)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?342073-Portable-solar-charging-setup-I-just-built

For panel(s) wattage over ~20w, you'll want to get a digital controller. That black thingy with the blue wires attached to it.

I can run my Maha C9000, LaCrosse BC-700 and Xtar WP2 II off of it, or that 12Ah battery, as well as a lot of other 12v stuff.

Chris


----------



## camerart (Mar 3, 2013)

ChrisGarrett said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?342073-Portable-solar-charging-setup-I-just-built
> 
> For panel(s) wattage over ~20w, you'll want to get a digital controller. That black thingy with the blue wires attached to it.
> 
> ...



FIRST! I am having difficulty posting, I hope this reaches you.

Did you make the panels yourself, because this what I hope to do, if so what did you used to seal them?. I have the cells.

Cheers, Camerart


----------



## camerart (Mar 3, 2013)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> related, posted last week
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?355608-NIMH-Charger-that-handles-12V-quot-variable-input-quot-%28i-e-solar%29
> 
> John.



Thanks john,

Plenty of interesting stuff to take on board. 

Cheers, Camerart.


----------



## camerart (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi all,

I think I've got most of it, or enough to start.

The main problem is the over or under voltage of Li-ion cells. I have done some experiments with conventional chargers, and they do have a habbit of over charging. I am going to put more than one over charge protection on each cell and charge separately.

So any advice on charge circuits with good protection would be very helpful.

Cheers, Camerart.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 4, 2013)

camerart said:


> FIRST! I am having difficulty posting, I hope this reaches you.
> 
> Did you make the panels yourself, because this what I hope to do, if so what did you used to seal them?. I have the cells.
> 
> Cheers, Camerart



No, I bought the panels from an Ebay solar panel dealer, along with the Y connector cables. Price was reasonable and I could have saved another $50 if I had taken some time and bid on the auction items, instead of doing a package deal all at once.

Anyhow, I just post the link to my review just to give people another idea of what can be done for <$400.

Chris


----------



## camerart (Mar 4, 2013)

ChrisGarrett said:


> No, I bought the panels from an Ebay solar panel dealer, along with the Y connector cables. Price was reasonable and I could have saved another $50 if I had taken some time and bid on the auction items, instead of doing a package deal all at once.
> 
> Anyhow, I just post the link to my review just to give people another idea of what can be done for <$400.
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris, they look well made. I'll post photos when I've finished.

Cheers, Camerart.


----------



## yoyoman (May 7, 2013)

Nice set ups shown here.


----------

